
How ‘South Park’ Perfectly Captures Our Era of Outrage - tracecohen
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/09/arts/television/south-park-sketches-grander-satire-themes.html?curator=MediaREDEF&_r=0
======
skimmas
warning: the article is incredibly boring

